# turkey draw



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just got a hit on my credit card for turkey so look for em folks there starting to show up


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Its true , Two $35 turkey tag pending charges here!

Oldest boy & wife both pulled LE southern region tags! Looking forward to April 10!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Along these lines, when do the OTC tags go on sale?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

dang, maybe next year for me.  oh well i will still OTC and git one on!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Along these lines, when do the OTC tags go on sale?


February 16th.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

chets on board with a cental LE 8)


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I was hoping 6 bonus points would be enough to draw a central tag. So far though, no hit to the credit card.

If I don't draw, and then buy an over-the-counter tag do I forfeit my bonus points?

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

chet said:


> chets on board with a cental LE 8)


How many bonus points did you have Chet?

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> I was hoping 6 bonus points would be enough to draw a central tag. So far though, no hit to the credit card.
> 
> If I don't draw, and then buy an over-the-counter tag do I forfeit my bonus points?
> 
> Shane


You won't lose your points if you buy an OTC tag.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping 6 bonus points would be enough to draw a central tag. So far though, no hit to the credit card.
> ...


I did last year when I bought my otc tag, I don't know if they changed that rule though. but I did last year!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well unless last year wasn't considered OTC but I bought one from the DWR for the south eastern unit.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Last year was not OTC, this is the first year of OTC and the OTC tags are good statewide instead of region wide, and the LE permits are Region wide instead of unit wide. There are OTC youth tags for the first time this year also, and the youth will be able to hunt statewide with youth only for 3 days as well as the statewide OTC regular hunt.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well then that would explain why I lost my points last year.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

8 points


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Whee YAW!!! Finally drew a LE Central tag....Me and Pro gotta lot of scouting to do


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Whee YAW!!! Finally drew a LE Central tag....Me and Pro gotta lot of scouting to do


 :-|O|-:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*OOO* <<--O/


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw a couple hundred turkeys today on the Nebo unit while sled'n around.
Some good toms,,,,,I'm going to pack my camera around tomorrow, instead of
leaving it in the truck,,and wishing I HAD IT when I see 25 toms all grouped up!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

:-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: -8/- -8/- -8/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* 

Oh yeah baby, my first turkey permit!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

The Turkey Gods finally smiled down on me. After 7 tries I finally drew a tag.

Shane


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like it'll be a challenging hunt! :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Checked my Credit card today and it looks like i will be hunting the Central Region!! I drew a tag back in 2001 and got totaly hooked on turkeys. I am excited to be able to chase them again.

Mark


----------

